# Anyone flown into the UK very recently?



## rynd2it

I'm reading conflicting information regarding Covid testing. In one place it says that a PCR test is not required to enter the UK, on the airline link to the Gov website it says a negative test result is reuires on Day 2 of arrival and it must be pre-booked.

Any experiences please, flying on Sunday next


----------



## Lffsam

If you are arriving after 11th feb, no more requirement for,a covid test on day 2. All other testing already removed unless you are not vaccinated.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Lffsam said:


> If you are arriving after 11th feb, no more requirement for,a covid test on day 2. All other testing already removed unless you are not vaccinated.


This is how I understand it. We're waiting for the 11th before booking anything, just to make sure.


----------



## rynd2it

Lffsam said:


> If you are arriving after 11th feb, no more requirement for,a covid test on day 2. All other testing already removed unless you are not vaccinated.


Rats, we have booked the Day 2 test. Question is, is a test required for re-entry into France?


----------



## noblesse

rynd2it said:


> Rats, we have booked the Day 2 test. Question is, is a test required for re-entry into France?


This was in Ouest France this morning, but it's a bit confusing. 

Covid-19. La France va mettre fin aux tests PCR pour les voyageurs extra-européens vaccinés

An announcement should be made shortly.


----------



## rynd2it

noblesse said:


> This was in Ouest France this morning, but it's a bit confusing.
> 
> Covid-19. La France va mettre fin aux tests PCR pour les voyageurs extra-européens vaccinés
> 
> An announcement should be made shortly.


Thank you for that news, encouraging. Having bought the Day 2 test as per the rules, I contacted the testing centre and they confirmed no test for arriving in the UK AND that the test we bought is valid for returning to France. It seems from the above even that won't be needed depending on when they implement it.

Talk about confusion


----------



## suein56

France, Greece and Portugal relax Covid travel restrictions as half-term nears ..

Echos Le Figaro from earlier : 
www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/pour-les-voyageurs-vaccines-la-france-va-lever-les-tests-aux-frontieres-20220208 

Sounds as if it's good news for fully vaccinated travellers.


----------

